# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Codificador inkjet sobre empaques de carne

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de buscar un método para poder imprimir mejor los empaques de carne de mi empresa, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varias empresas pero ninguno me ofrecía la ayuda necesaria para poder conseguir un método para imprimir más y con calidad. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron del codificador inkjet, el cual imprime muchos empaques al mismo tiempo y con  gran calidad en impresión. Si están teniendo problemas con elegir un método para poder imprimir etiquetas de productos, vean la página de:* Codificador inkjet sobre empaques de carne | Industrial Cody*Industrial Cody MéxicoTemas similares: Mashua especialización en Agroindustrias-Empaques y embalajes 2015 Seminario Web: Tendencias de Empaques y Procesamiento de Alimentos 19 de agosto, 11:00am. Artículo: Sierra Exportadora promueve envío de 2,000 empaques de café de Villa Rica a Rusia INFORMACION SOBRE DAÑO POR FRIO EN PLATANOS, Y METODOS DE CONSERVACIO NDE LA CARNE Y PIMIENTO HUANCAYO: "Conferencia Magistral de Envases, Empaques y Embalajes de Productos para la Exportación"

----------

